# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  A ekziston miqësia e vërtetë midis një mashkulli dhe një femre?

## Ada

A eksiston pra nje shoqeri mes nje femre e nje mashkulli?

Ju ka ndodhur te keni njohur dike e te keni kerkuar shoqeri vec shoqeri dhe a ka qene dhe nga ana e atij(asaj) shoqeri dhe vec shoqeri apo ka kerkuar dicka me shume =??
Na tregoni historite tuaja  :buzeqeshje:  ..

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

...Hi ...ada..ckemi..?

 Per ..mendimin ...tim eshte e mundur...shoqeria..midise..nje femre...dhe nje..mashkulli...pse do huash di?
Me lejoni te tregoj eksperiencen time...Para 1 viti...nuk..jam..shume ..i..sig..ketu..ne..Angli..ishte dita...e fishek zjarreve...si..gjithmon..une...dhe..disa..shoke..t  e.mij..vajtem ne park..per ..ti ..par..Atje kishte...shume,,njerez.

 Une u takova me nje vajze...shume..e bukur . :shkelje syri:  
Filluam te flisnim ..ktej..po..anej..muhabet..ja..2 .ore..po ..iken shpejt dreqi..!! Kur ...po ndaheshim..per..te ikur...ne shkembyem numrat e telefonave..edhe..i..premtuam njeritjetrit ..qe..te rrishim..ne kontakt...nesje..ajo..me morri ne telefone diten tjeter te me thote..dhe..me thote..qe..ka..ndjenja ..per..mua...edhe..donte qe te krijoshime ...shoqeri me te afermte.

Une i ..thash ti...je shume ...e bukur..dhe ..e.mire..si..njeri..por..une dua qe ne te mbetemi shoke,...!! Ajo e pranoi kete pergjigje...!! Une ia..thashe kete se ..une..kisha..nje..te..dashur..tjeter..dhe..nuk doja ..qe..e..kuponi vete....edhe..qe nga ajo dite ajo me dergon mesazhe mua dite,,per..dite..edhe ..une ja ..kthej..takohemi ..per..njhere..ne jave ,...per..ndonje...kafe...!!

E KAM PYTUR ATE SI NDIHET QE JEMI VETEM SHOKE DHE AJO THOTE SHUME MIRE!!

Kshuqe ja pra shoqeria..midis ..nje..mashkulli...dhe..nje..femre..eziston
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ada

Sh. faleminderit per pergjigjen e sinqerte Code-Cracer!

Une nuk po jua them mendimin tim akoma sepse pres qe dhe te tjere te japin mendimet e tyre.

Por nga ana jote them se ke vepruar shume mire qe i ke kerkuar shoqerine e ske kerkuar me majt dy kunguj nen sqetull :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Jeans-boy

Ada 
po ti vete s'ke pasr ndonje shok deri tani qe ben nje pyetje te tille?
Nese jo mundohu te besh ndonje ndryshim ne ata me te cilet ti rri?

----------


## Estella

Ada nga eksperienca personale mund te shtoja se po.

----------


## Ada

Unee thashe dhe me lart qe pres pergjigjet tuaja.
Une per vete kam shoke shume meshkuj por shumehere ndodh qe................................................  .........................

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

....Me...pelqejne ...fjalet qe ke ..perdorur...
            "Dy kunguj nen nje sqetull" :buzeqeshje:  

Per mendimin tim ...keta..nuk..po pergjigjen ...se..nuk ka...shume..persona... (ma merr mendja) qe ..kane ..rene..kete..situat!! :shkelje syri:  

 Te pershendes :shkelje syri:

----------


## Ada

Hm.................. nuk e di ne ka njerez qe hasin keto lloj teme ne jeten e tyre te perditshme..

Mua per vete me ndodh shpesh!

----------


## ChuChu

Gjate viteve 80, ne USA u  xhirua nje film me Meg Ryan e Billy Cristal (When Harry met Sally) qe shkakton debat edhe sot e kesaj dite. Ideja mbas ketij filmi eshte qe sexi hyn gjithmone midis mashkullit dhe femres, pra shoqeria e vertete midis tyre nuk mund te ekzistoje. Ky mendim vazhdon te ushqehet akoma nga media. Pothuajse ne cdo film qe shohim, shoqerite midis mashkullit dhe femres perfundojne ne  romance (chandler & monica?). Keto imazhe kulturore qe na paraqiten jane te veshtira per ti mbikaluar, dhe shume nga ne i adaptojne duke krijuar schema te caktuara ne mendjen tone.

Por, mendimi qe meshkujt dhe femrat nuk mund te jene miq, I perket nje epoke tjeter, atehere kur femra  rrinte ne shtepi, ndersa mashkulli punonte. Pra, kontaktet midis dy sexeve ishin teper te rralla, dhe e vetmja arsye qe ata kalonin kohe me njeri-tjetrin ishte per romance. Ndersa sot, kontaktet midis femres dhe mashkullit kane ndryshuar. Angazhimi dhe roli i femres ne cdo fushe te jetes po rritet gjithmone e me teper. Se mohoj qe mund te kete tension sexual midis tyre, mgjte shume meshkuj dhe femra kane arritur ne menyre te suksesshme te krijojne miqesira te ngushta. 

Pra Ada, duke u bazuar dhe ne experiencen time, mund te te them qe shoqeria e vertete midis femres dhe mashkullit ekziston. (ik dreq se me vonove dhe per ne klase  :buzeqeshje:  )

----------


## Seminarist

Une vete them, se kjo varet nga menyra e kuptimit te te qenurit shoke, apo miq, te menyres se dashuruarit, te menures se te kuptuarit te seksit.
Mendoj, se mosmundesia per te qene thesht mik me nje te seksit te kundert eshte nje lloj kafsherie dhe injorance.

Kjo shoqeri, vetekuptohet, ka forma, caqe dhe vendin e caktuar.
S'ka parrulla, qe ta shpjegojne, eshte situative.

Kush dashuron, edhe di te shohe ne te miqesine, di edhe te mbaje shoqeri te tjera.

Por shpesh realiteti flet per tjeter gje...,sepse cdo gje nuk eshte filluar aty ku duhet.

----------


## Ada

PO klod ke te drejte por ti e mendon keshtu por e veteta eshte se shume njerez kur ti i ofron vetem shoqeri duan me shume.

Gjyshi im nje  person shume i ditur ka pas thene gjithmone se:
nje femer e shomtut e piset dhe llafazane as shoqe nuk e dua.
Ai ishte shume qefli ne trillikun e vet..............

Faleminderit per pergjigjen tende dhe presim dhe pergjigje te tjera.

Por nje gje do te te thoja se per ju meshkujt eshte shume me e lehte por per femren eshte me e veshtire sepse kur nje femer te jep sh9oqerine e saj e tregohet e cilter pas ca kohesh shume e kthejne ate shoqeri ne dashuri.........
Me beso kam humbur shume shoke te dashur keshtu 
 :i ngrysur:

----------


## Breshka

Nga ana e femres eshte shume e mundshme te egzistoj, bile them se egziston, por nga ana e mashkullit egziston vetem kur gjithcka eshte kontrolluar me shume kujdes nga femra. "Djalli" do ngjallet me njehere sa dicka provokuse te shfaqet, si nga ana fizike apo dhe verbale. OK, nuk po flasim per rastin kur shoqja eshte ibret e shemtute, apo e shtremet, ne keto raste mund te vlersohet vetem inteligjenca e saj dhe shoqnia mund te egzistoj.
Ne raste te tjera kur gjeli do me kendu......... do me kendu, dhe pik. LOL

Kalofshi mire

----------


## Ada

Breshka te lumte goja sepse ke dale aty ku kam dash une.
Qeke e zgjut ti lal.
Ne e shpejte gje e rralle per nje breshke;-))))


Presim dhe debate por une jam 100% dakort me ty.

Thanks

----------


## JeLiAh

Shoqeria mes nje femre dhe nje mashkulli?Sigurisht qe eksiston!Edhe pse nuk mund te mos pranohet simpatia e njerit kundra tjetrit.Te gjithe e dime qe ndjenjat nuk mund te kontrollohen edhe nuk mund ta zgjedhesh njeriun me te cilin do te dashurohesh.Qofte ai edhe shoku yt me i mire."Ceshtja" eshte ti thuash apo jo te tera ato qe ndien;Nqs je gati te humbesh shoqerine;nqs nuk je i korresponduar apo te vazhdosh te shtiresh.Dhe ne kete te fundit i ben keq vetem vetes tende.E dashur pa dashur fillon te shkaterrosh nje shoqeri sepse ne nje shoqeri nje problem nuk e kalon vetem ti,por edhe ata qe te rrethojne.pjesa tjeter e grupit.Une nuk e dise si mund ta mendojne te tjeret,por ca gjera ashtu si shume te tjere i kam kaluar edhe une.


                                                                (((((CIAO)))))

----------


## Ada

Ke te drejte  JeLiAh !

Por shumehere kjo shoqeri duke i shprehur ndjenjat e verteta e kur ti nuk pranohesh  vjen i refuzuar si dashnor kjo eshte e keqja ka shume qe nuk e pranojne e vazhdojne perseri.

Edhe me vjen dyshimi qe ky person qe kam perpara si eshte e mundur te ishte shoku im personi te cilit i tregoja dhe zorret e barkut.?!

Eshte e veshtire por ti si thua pra nje shoqeri 100% e sinqerte a mund te eksistoje=?

jo shoqeri c kemi e ku di une por shoqeri shoku me  i ngushte dhe e dime mire se nuk mund te kemi 100 shoke te ngushte 1 ose dy, sepse 3 jane shume :sarkastik:

----------


## Estella

te dashur miq,
Meqenese dikush ka permenur shok apo shoqe te ngushte doja te shtoja se shoku im me i ngushte eshte vetja ime dhe asnje tjeter. Do te ndaja gjithcka me veten time, kurse me shokun apo me shoqen nuk do te ishte e mundur nje gje e tille. Sado te ngushte te jene relatat perseri do ti fshihnit dicka.

Ne kemi mardhenie te ndryshme me njerez te ndryshem dhe ato klasifikohen ne kategori te ndryshme.
P.sh koleget e punes i keni shoke/shoqe dhe me njerien/njeren keni shume shoqeri dhe e quani kolegen me te mire ne pune.

Ne shtepi kolegun me te mire quani bashkshortin/bashkeshorten, partnerin te dashurin/te dashuren.

Kur shkoni ne palester apo ne nje ndeshje futbolli perseri keni nje shok te ngushte me te cilin ndani edhe te njejtat hobi.

perseri po them shoqeria egziston midis nje mashkulli dhe femre vetem n.q.s ata te dy deshirojne te kene relate shoqerore dhe jo seksuale me njeri tjetrin.

----------


## Ada

HM.........................

nuk e di Estella por qe nuk ke nevojen e nje shoku ose shoqeje te ngushte nuk jam shume dakort.

Une me femrat kam pasur disi problem me ju hap sepse jane shume ziliqare dhe kisha kompleks me u hap me to.
Sot kam shoqe te ngushte femer por u desh te ndryshoja veten time e te behesha me sensibel e me femerore se kam qen icik si tip cun harom.
Por dhe me ne fund nje shok te ngushte e kam por nuk eshte shqiptar dhe eshte nje person genial dhe te pakte si ai ka.
Me te nuk kam frike te ndodhem diku vetem ne nje vend te mbyllur si dikur..

Sepse duke qene dikur si cun harom kisha qef shoqeri me meshkujt  por pas ca kohesh ata nuk shifnin nje shoqe me interesa te sporti e ku di une te une po nje femer me zhvillim femre dhe kerkonin jo me shoqeri por .......

nejse..

kam nje shok mashkull per kok por akoma nuk jam e sigurt a eksiston nje shoqeri e tille!?

Mbase kete  ide  mund edhe t'a ndryshoj, sepse nuk eshte kurre vone por ju them kam terrorin te jem ne nje vend te mbyllur me nje mashkull nga frika mos me hidhet te ai muhabet qe une nuk pelqej  :i terbuar:

----------


## Seminarist

Ketu fillon edhe problemi, se shume vete kane ide te ndryshme te te qenurit shoke, dhe te "kalimit" te kesaj shoqerie. Per disa seksi ne te nuk eshte serioz, per te  tjere si ti eshte shume serioz.

Une do i keshilloja keto tipat e fundit, sidomos kur jane jashte Shqiperie, te kene kujdes, kur njihen me dike dhe presin shoqeri, pa e njohur mire boten e brendeshme te personit, arsyet perse ai e pranon kete shoqeri.

Por natyrisht, qe nje shoqeri e tille eshte e mundeshme.

Une kam njohur nje italian, qe pati nje shoqeri te tille me nje vajze italiane, saqe edhe flinin me nje shtrat pa ndodhur gje. E cila forme eshte teper e eksagjeruar per mua, dhe me le te dyshoj per brendesine e ketyre personave.

Shoqeria ka vendin dhe menyren e vet te te qenurit.

----------


## Ada

Une nuk do te doja nje shoqeri qe te flej dhe me te e ku di une por nje shoqeri qe te jem e lire te ndihem e lire kur jam e kur flas e jo te jem e shikuar nga mullaqe o ne gjoks.
Nje shoqeri qe te shkojme diku te hame te luajme ndonje sport te shkojme ne go kart etj.
Deri tani nji shok e kam por prap shumehere kam frike se mos dhe ky nderron ide dhe bej shume kujdes e kur dal me kete shoqeri ku hyn dhe ky vishem sa me thjeshte e sa me mbulut.

Mbase eshte kompleks por une nuk e di.
Kam frike se ciltersia ime dhe shpirti humorit qe kam mund te bej ate te ndjeje dicka me teper sesa shoqeria tek une.

une nuk e dua kete gje.
 :sarkastik:

----------


## Seminarist

Nje gje, qe mund te them, se s'me ka pelqyer tek vajzat, eshte se disa prej tyre e dine fare mire, qe kur dikush u afrohet me miresi, cfare qellimi kane, por megjithate ato shtiren sikur se kuptojne dhe lozin po ate loje, duke lene te kuptohet se jane dakort

dhe kur djali shfaqet, ato refuzojne...

Ji me e qarte ne shoqeri dhe do kesh me sukses ne te

Sorry for playing the teacher.....nuk me pelqen...!

----------

